# Accucraft Black 5 plus RCS Battery R/C.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the latest install I have just completed.

It is a superb Accucraft all metal electric powered Gauge # 1 Black 5, converted to battery power only with Planet Twister R/C.
As with most Accucraft locos the install is quite easy to do.
I started by removing the stock voltage distribution pcb in the tender as well as all the tender track pick ups. The motor output wires remained in the loom so that loco to tender connection kept the original plug and socket.
Then I glued a sheet of thin styrene to the chassis floor and then glued the Decoder pcb with the latest Planet Twister 4 channel sub miniature RX, to the styrene sheet.










The very short antena wire can be seen on the left hand side of the RX. Believe it or not the RX works perfectly well INSIDE the metal tender with no wire outside.

I glued two 6 x cell AA size ENELOOP hybrid batteries into the tender shell. One either side. I glued a small sheet of styrene underneath the top of the rear of the tender and glued the 3 amp PRO-3a ESC in place.










A small sheet of styrene was used to hold the # U-BIK3 installation kit assembly so that the ON-OFF switch, Charge jack and programming push button were accessible under the removable coal load. 










A space was left for a smallish oval speaker as the owner may want to install a sound system at a later date. There is still plenty of room for a MyLocosound or a Phoenix P8 inside the tender.

Once it was all back together I took the Black 5 up to Gordon Watson's layout to check out operation and range.
Here she is on Gordon's layout.










As previously mentioned, considering the RX was buried inside an all metal tender with only gaps where the wheels protrude into the chassis, the range was at least 200'. I don't know why that is possible, but it just confirms my earlier testing with the same brand of Planet Twister R/C inside live steam locos.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Me thinks that high frequency stuff is amazing.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

It surely is Tom. 

No extra suppression on the motors to get the R/C to work properly. 
No special placement of the antenna needed to get decent range. 

Sure makes life easy when doing an installation.


----------

